# Oars



## Bill hall (Feb 24, 2015)

Thinking about oars to my 16/54 tracker , has anyone done this ifso how did you mount the oar locks?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2015)

go to e-bay and look at all the dozens of different styles of oar locks.
then, you can find something that will suit your needs.

the placement of the locks should be where you are comfortable in the rowing position.
so, I suggest that after you get the locks, get the oars that fit your boat then do some
dry fitting to see what works best for you.
Oars in the wrong position, or oars that are too long or too short, could make for a bad day
if you had to row far.
The adage of "one size fits all" does NOT apply here !!!

Jus my dos centavos

and :WELCOME:


----------



## chasinrainbows (Mar 12, 2015)

I used NRS oar locks from my drift boat. They work like a champ!


----------



## kenter (Mar 16, 2015)

chasinrainbows said:


> I used NRS oar locks from my drift boat. They work like a champ!



This is also what I did. I have a rounded gunnel and just used the NRS oarlocks from my raft. A little section of PVC pipe (about 1") was needed so they would fit snug, since they are made for larger aluminum pipe. Also very easy to remove.

You may run into a problem if the Tracker has squared gunnels.


----------



## Bill hall (Mar 17, 2015)

Still trying to work this out my gunnels are wide and flat about 2 inches wide . I read someplace the oar locks need to be on a 12 degree angle .Adipose places oar locks 88 to 94 inches from transom , trying to work ou how to mount the oar locks. Report back later after I figure out the mounts.


----------

